# Younique Products



## makeupmom (Apr 14, 2014)

I am super excited to announce to you that Younique Cosmetics which is a BOOMING direct sales company in the U.S has officially launched. 

You have an opportunity of a LIFETIME to get literally on the ground floor of this company that is already HUGE in the U.S. Perhaps you have seen pics on Facebook already of our cosmetics and our famous 3D Fiber Lash Mascara? Do you love what you see? Well you should, because our products are AMAZING!

Younique does not require home parties or inventory.. sell via social media ! You also get a great kit to start out with for only $129!
I would LOVE to have you join my team and be a FOUNDING Presenter and be in the 999 club for Australia!! You still have time to get in the 999 CLUB as we have filled a little over half of the spots. Contact me and SHARE to start building your team NOW!!! Mega INCENTIVES for joining as a Founding Presenter! A chance to WIN $10,000 and iPads! Contact me SOON as you do not want to wait for too long! Spots are filling up fast!!

youniqueproducts/lauriecarter and JOIN MY TEAM!!!!!


----------

